# Snake



## pickensCOtater (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't know if this is the right section or not... but on another forum that I am a member on, someone posted a picture of this snake and are curious what kind it is... Looks like some sort of cobra, but they aren't around this region, right?
unless someones pet got loose. This was found and killed at a golf course in the sugarloaf area...
Any idea what kind it may be??
Thanks,
Tater


----------



## milltown (Sep 27, 2010)

spreadin adder ???


----------



## donald-f (Sep 28, 2010)

Not a very good pic, can't really tell


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 28, 2010)

Eastern hognose...here is a better pic of one


----------



## bslatton (Sep 28, 2010)

totally harmless hognose.  if you pick one up they will play dead.  this is a really disappointing pic.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 28, 2010)

That was a hognose.  VERY docile, they are nearly impossible to be bitten by.  They put on a big display but won't hurt anything except toads.  Hate to see it got killed.


----------



## .HOLD EM HOOK. (Sep 28, 2010)

some people kill what they dont know.


----------



## pickensCOtater (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for the ID y'all.
Yea, I didn't kill it. Someone else on the forum did, they were just curious what it was. Knew someone here would know the answer.  Thanks!


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks cobraish to me..


----------



## Johnbob_3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cobras don't have a pointed nose anyway.  I remember killing an eastern hog-nosed snake as a kid that had a huge mid-section bulge.  I sliced it open and out fell what I presume to have been a rather recently swallowed toad.  I was most impressed that the toad hopped away with no problems...that was before I knew not to kill non-poisonous snakes around the farm house.  However, I do wish I had killed the 6'2" eastern diamondback rattlesnake that bit my dog and would have had I seen him beforehand...he died after 3 days even with anti-venom treatment and only had a single fang puncture in his belly, but he must have taken quite a venom load with that bite.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like a shovel head snake


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 28, 2010)

definitely an old puff adder.  They are fun to play with.  Like someone else said they just roll over and play dead.

They try to spook you first with the cobra appearance and then just give up quickly.  I don't think you could make one bite you if you tried.


----------



## Offroadtek (Sep 29, 2010)

My dad used to bring these home from hiking trips. It's so funny to see them puff up, then play dead. They are so obvious when they play dead, we would just keep rolling it on it's belly to watch it flip onto it's back again and again.


----------



## david w. (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish people would stop killing ever snake they see.


----------



## patchestc (Sep 30, 2010)

if u touch it, it will roll over and play dead.
roll it over, and it will roll over again to prove it is really dead.
walk away, and it will take off.
we tried to catch one one time when we were kids, and thought we
killed it.  left it alone and it was gone.  very cool snake.


----------



## sqhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

They are neat snakes.  It is funny that they play dead and then flip back over if you turn them over.  Quite comical.


----------



## germag (Sep 30, 2010)

That's a shame.


----------



## SOTL (Oct 11, 2010)

If I had seen that snake while teeing it up, I would of pooped myself


----------



## JabboHawgkilla (Oct 15, 2010)

Used to catch them as a kid 1st time i've seen one in years. Brings back old memories !!


----------



## cathooker (Oct 16, 2010)

It is illegal in the state of Ga. to kill a non poisonous snake....people need to learn what the poisonous snakes in their area look like and leave the good ones alone.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Oct 17, 2010)

cathooker said:


> It is illegal in the state of Ga. to kill a non poisonous snake....people need to learn what the poisonous snakes in their area look like and leave the good ones alone.



i agree


----------



## donald-f (Oct 18, 2010)

If I find a king snake in the woods I catch it and give it a new home. His new home is in my back yard,where no one will bother him at all.


----------



## joedublin (Oct 22, 2010)

King snakes are the very best!!! My uncle kept a 7-ft.king snake in his barn for years....used to roll hen eggs across the floor for it to enjoy...they will keep the rodents and the other snakes at a distance!!!


----------



## REDFOXJR (Oct 24, 2010)

Think it was an honest mistake, honestly, i would have freaked to. Since reading all the post, I now know what a hognose is, and will absolutly have to play with one if i ever do see one. It does resemble a cobra though.


----------



## savethehooch42 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pure ignorance!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worthdoles (Oct 25, 2010)

Say what you will ignorant or not, most anyone would have been shakin on the green....


----------



## Jason059 (Dec 5, 2010)

Get a grip! It's dead now, anyways. Lots of real problems in this state...in THE WORLD besides people killing non-venomous snakes. The reality is that it will continue, unabated, until the end of time, no matter how many times you pat yourself on the back and post about how terrible and disappointing it is that some "ignorant" person killed one. I'll warrant that most of the hyper concerned conservationist here that posted about it have probably done this themselves in the past. (And done lots of other illegal things, to boot.)


----------



## *G5* (Dec 5, 2010)

Jason059 said:


> Get a grip! It's dead now, anyways. Lots of real problems in this state...in THE WORLD besides people killing non-venomous snakes. The reality is that it will continue, unabated, until the end of time, no matter how many times you pat yourself on the back and post about how terrible and disappointing it is that some "ignorant" person killed one. I'll warrant that most of the hyper concerned conservationist here that posted about it have probably done this themselves in the past. (And done lots of other illegal things, to boot.)


i agree


----------

